# Weapons of angels and demons



## KissMySass (Jun 13, 2011)

i need a list of weapons that angels and demons would use, i can only think of swords but im sure there are more creative weapons than that!


----------



## Nicky (Jun 13, 2011)

KissMySass said:


> i need a list of weapons that angels and demons would use, i can only think of swords but im sure there are more creative weapons than that!



don't forget shields. i'm working on a similar project where their swords and shields are also living entities like them but are just lesser forms of angels. and don't forget about the angel of death and his epic scythe.


----------



## M. J. Demsworth (Jun 13, 2011)

If you're looking for something knew, I would suggest a bow and arrow for the demons with a skull on each of the tips, an arrow with poison fro the River Styx in the tip, and an energy beam of dark magic where the string should be so that there's more force. For an angel I would say a chain mace that phases through humans so it only hits demons.


----------



## kyledim (Jun 14, 2011)

St michael the archangel, is pictured with a sword of fire, a spear, a shield. He also carries a scales with which he weighs souls based on their deeds during their life on earth. (in different paintings) hope this helps a little


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 14, 2011)

For some ideas you might check out Steven Brust's novel To Reign in Hell.


----------



## elite (Jun 14, 2011)

When I heard of this topic the first thing that came to my mind where "big, *******, gun" (had to use the word, it's part of the meme!)

Swords, spears, shields, these are all man made. Who says an angel can't have a pair of silver magnums, and a demon a pump-action shotgun? These of course would have an out-of-this-world feeling to them.


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 14, 2011)

On the subject of swords, there are many type of them: roman gladius (short swords), claymores (two handed swords), long swords and the hand and a half, commonly called a bastard sword, but there is a formal german name for them that I can't dig up right now.

Also regarding weapons, don't forget hammers, maces and axes. Bludgeoning weapons like hammers and maces provide a great deal of shock to the body even if they don't cut flesh and axes had a way of opening up armor very easily, probably due to the force of impact being concentrated on a smaller part of the edge.

There is also other weapons that intended to combine bludgeoning with skin lacerating: morning stars and flails.

Oh, rods and staves. While the rod is technically an instrument of discipline, staves are often thought of when shepherds defend a flock of sheep from wolves.

One last note: pole weapons, such as halbards, pikes and long spears don't do well in personal combat.  They are unwieldy and against an opponent with a lighter weapon that gives better mobility, will often lose. Pole weapons were intended for unit combat. They made walls of blades made from multiple ranks that oppenents had to get past to strike blows to infantry.


----------



## elite (Jun 14, 2011)

Robert_S said:


> One last note: pole weapons, such as halbards, pikes and long spears don't do well in personal combat.  They are unwieldy and against an opponent with a lighter weapon that gives better mobility, will often lose. Pole weapons were intended for unit combat. They made walls of blades made from multiple ranks that oppenents had to get past to strike blows to infantry.



That's debatable. If the combat area is open enough, then the swords guy wouldn't be able to keep up with a skilled spearman. Halberds are a bit too heavy, but a spear can definitely outmatch a sword one on one. We were just made to believe swords are the best because of fiction. The spear can block the sword, and it's thrusts are hard to block without a shield.

Of course, if you compare the typical spear grunt, he's going to lose to the master swordsman, but when you compare apples to apples, the fight gets more even.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 14, 2011)

As someone said those are all very human weapons, how about lightning bolts, suffocating snow, spiders that are thrown to spin nets and lassos, demons with scorpion stings in their tails and scales with sharpened edges on their limbs, mesmerising fogs, horns that strike notes that shatter, jets of acid flame, seeds that germinate on contact sending roots deep into the body, poisonous fangs and hair that will entangle and suffocate, sharpened hail stones and scorching sunlight?


----------



## Nicky (Jun 14, 2011)

don't forget fire and brimstone!


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 14, 2011)

elite said:


> but when you compare apples to apples, the fight gets more even.



A 12-18' spear is going to be pretty unwieldy in any amount of space vs. a long sword.  I did say a long spear, after all. It's easier to handle a short spear of 3'-7'.



> We were just made to believe swords are the best because of fiction.



Spears were largly replaced with other weapons as warfare improved. From wiki:



> [h=3]European Renaissance and after[/h]*Infantry weapons
> *
> The development of both the long, two-handed pike and gunpowder in Renaissance Europe saw an ever increasing focus on integrated infantry tactics.[SUP][26][/SUP] Those infantry not armed with these weapons carried variations on the pole-arm, including the halberd and the bill. Ultimately, the spear proper was rendered obsolete on the battlefield. Its last flowering was the half-pike or spontoon,[SUP][27][/SUP] a shortened version of the pike carried by officers and NCOs. While originally a weapon, this came to be seen more as a badge of office, or _leading staff_ by which troops were directed.[SUP][28][/SUP] The half-pike, sometimes known as a boarding pike, was also used as a weapon on board ships until the 19th century.[SUP][29][/SUP]


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pikes, spears, bows... these are the general weapons used I've seen in many movies and novels with angels and demons as characters. Sometimes, you could mix the weapons. For example, King Leoric of the Diablo series uses the Buriza-Do-Kyanon, an ancient weapon that looks more like a merge between a mace and a spear.


----------



## elite (Jun 14, 2011)

Robert_S said:


> A 12-18' spear is going to be pretty unwieldy in any amount of space vs. a long sword.  I did say a long spear, after all. It's easier to handle a short spear of 3'-7'.



Like I said, depends on the wielder, and the overall weight of the spear. A skilled lance-man won't even let you get close. The only scenario where the spear is unpractical is in constricted spaces, and maybe fights that drag on for too long (since it requires more stamina).





> Spears were largly replaced with other weapons as warfare improved. From wiki:



The spear was replaced by halberds and half pikes, not swords. And after gunpowder everything got replaced. Swords have always been secondary and self-defense weapons. Few armies used swords as their main weapons (the Romans used them because their formations where mostly centered around the shield, which increased their survival and success rate on the battlefield).


----------



## seankraft (Jun 14, 2011)

Swords, bows, and body armor all feature prominently in the bible concerning the spirit world. I am not aware of any other weapons.  Though they are usually symbolic.  Otherwise you need to go to Catholic mythology where I think you will encounter more more magical type items like those found in dungeons and dragons.  In fact, D&D magical item manuals will probably list many right out of this world.  Look for cleric character items.


----------



## KissMySass (Jun 14, 2011)

wow these are all awesome ideas! i like the idea of non traditional weapons like big ******* guns, and the idea of the mace that goes through humans, i was stuck on this for a while but im well past it now!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 21, 2011)

This
http://www.writingforums.com/writers-workshop/122160-veteran-agent-7300-words.html

is a really good piece of writing, and contains an excellent explanation for those "Flaming swords"


----------



## Lamperoux (Jul 5, 2011)

My question to you is must it be a weapon. Think for a moment here. These are beasts with more power in their finger tips than than a Stryker brigade. Why would they waste thrr time fumbling with swords. Couldn't they turbo third arm into a blade. Couldn't they sout bullets?  Couldn't the summon hellfire from the ground?  And the same with angels. They can do so muc without weapons. I find so many books that have demons and angles carrying huge weapons. Not so many where they use true demon powers. Now you cOuld argue against me if you wanted ur story ti have large demonic armies. But I cab provide a solution to that for you too. How about legions of demons of fire (nothing ) else. And maybe legions of shape suffers. Legions of ice demons and so forth. You can add a few weapons. (an example of you have the angel Raphael in ur story, he must carry his staff). But don't limit ursrlf with the same old weapon stuff. Make these demons truly evil and demonic.


----------



## movementartist (Jul 5, 2011)

what about golden tridents that burns with holy fire and can go for miles before returning to the owner in a split second? and massive pitch-black cleavers that can split mountains in two, with veins of running molten copper? armor of woven ether and jagged plates that burn to the touch?


----------



## seankraft (Jul 5, 2011)

Even if you stay closely within the doctrines of angels and demons, the possibilities are endless.

Angels      -do no procreate
    -are not subject to death
    -all angels were created at once
    -1/3 of angels are fallen
  -some fallen angels are loose andothers are chained in Tartarus (the parched side of the chasm of hell in the parable of the rich man and Lazarus.)
  -angels are restricted by rules of sanctity placed on them by God, and by "hedges" God creates around peoples and individuals.


Animals can see angels, at least sometimes -


23 Now the donkey saw the Angel of theLORD standing in the way with His drawn sword in His hand, and thedonkey turned aside out of the way and went into the field. So Balaamstruck the donkey to turn her back onto the road. 


The Angel of Death.  Rides ablack horse, carries scales.  Had a partner at Sodom and Gomorrah.  He is depicted as smoke often, butthere is nothing in the bible about this.



I think of Angles as being a greatbroken fraternity.  Before the war in heaven, they must have played sports and were more like gladiators,except wickedly powerful concerning the universe and creation.   

Gabriel was like the quarterback of the football team, and Lucifer was like Voldemort.


----------



## seigfried007 (Jul 5, 2011)

Angels and demons are really just creatures of willpower. Theoretically, anything they can think up, they can do or use. Weapons at such a point become more items of focus and need not even be real. I'd imagined more powerful entities to be capable of simply wishing an opponent injured as opposed to using a weapon to such an end. It's all about willpower and creativity. 

Less powerful creatures might need a concrete weapon; mildly powerful ones might force such aweapon into existence; Moderately powerful ones might use something akin to magic where the willpower is used to create some effect without the use of any item; and powerful creatures simply wish the effect and force a change of reality, without the need for a human- or angel-made sword, a magic gun of willpower, a lightning bolt or ray of dark energy. A powerful creature simply looks at you, and your heart stops because it wanted your heart to stop. A really powerful entity might just wish you out of existence.


----------

